# Movable Lift



## Sinead (Aug 14, 2008)

Is it possible to have a "mobile" lift? I know where I want my lift to be for right now, while I am working on my current project but when I move on to a new project vehicle, it might work out in a better place.

Sounds a little far fetched to me but I guess that is why I am here on this forum, to see what your opinions are. You never know until you ask!


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 14, 2008)

The only movable ones I've seen are scissors lifts, such as http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98168

Chain lifts could probably have large mobile bases fabricated for them, if you're a good welder...  but normally you bring your project to the lift, not the other way around.

--Bushytails


----------



## Rodney (Aug 15, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> ...  but normally you bring your project to the lift, not the other way around.
> 
> --Bushytails




She's got a point.


----------

